# Seriöse Quelle für Windows 7 Lizenz



## sebi707 (6. März 2015)

*Seriöse Quelle für Windows 7 Lizenz*

Hallo,

ich soll für meinen Nachbarn einen neuen PC zusammenbauen und dann Windows 7 installieren. Das Problem ist eine Quelle für eine Windows 7 Lizenz zu finden. Nach dem  Hinweis von meinem Nachbarn, dass es auf ebay günstig Lizenzen gibt, habe ich es mal riskiert und dort eine Windows 7 Pro Lizenz mit COA für 22€ gekauft. Leider musste ich gerade feststellen, dass sich diese Lizenz weder online noch per Telefon aktivieren lässt. Zum Glück hat mir der Verkäufer innerhalb von 15min zu dieser späten Stunde das Geld zurückgezahlt. Nun stehe ich aber wieder vor dem Problem eine Lizenz aufzutreiben. Kennt jemand eine seriöse Quelle für günstige OEM Lizenzen? Der Handel damit scheint ja erlaubt, auch wenn Microsoft das nicht passt. Wenn sich Händler aber zusätzlich bereichern wollten indem sie Keys doppelt verkaufen, sei es durch gefälschte COAs oder weil die Keys nur per E-Mail verschickt werden, dann ist das natürlich Betrug.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (6. März 2015)

*AW: Seriöse Quelle für Windows 7 Lizenz*

Wer günstig kauft, kauft zwei mal  ... hust ... Windows 7 von PC Fritz: Warum die Aktivierung meistens klappte
Ich würde dir empfehlen regulär bei einem bekannten bzw anerkannten Händler zu erwerben : Windows mit Plattform: Windows 7, Retail/OEM: OEM, Sprache: deutsch, Bit: 64Bit Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU
PS: Deinem Ebay Händler würde ich nicht vertrauen, er hat wohl keine 100%ig Weiße Weste.


----------



## azzih (6. März 2015)

*AW: Seriöse Quelle für Windows 7 Lizenz*

Kinguin.com.de - Vergleiche & Kaufe

Normalerweise gehn aber auch die  ebay Keys- Schon zig mal gemacht nie irgendwelche Probleme.


----------



## sebi707 (7. März 2015)

*AW: Seriöse Quelle für Windows 7 Lizenz*

Das wäre natürlich die beste Methode, ich weiß allerdings nicht ob mein Nachbar bereit ist 80€ für Windows 7 auszugeben. Gibts keine halbwegs verlässlichen Anbieter von bereits benutzen OEM Lizenzen von alten Firmen PCs oder sowas?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. März 2015)

*AW: Seriöse Quelle für Windows 7 Lizenz*

Sicherlich mag es in der Piratenbucht auch seriöse Angebote geben nur die zu finden ist wohl bei der Masse nicht so leicht. Vielleicht mal bei den Kleinanzeigen schauen oder versuchen so etwas aus 2. Hand zu bekommen. Für den Marktplatz fehlen dir ja ein paar Beiträge um ein Gesuch zu erstellen


----------



## sebi707 (7. März 2015)

*AW: Seriöse Quelle für Windows 7 Lizenz*

Hat schonmal jemand Erfahrungen mit softwarebilliger.de gemacht? Vor einigen Jahren haben die sich ja mal ziemlich gegen Microsoft gewehrt um weiter verkaufen zu dürfen.  

Softwarebilliger.de: Wir verkaufen keine Fälschungen! | heise online 
Softwarebilliger.de erwirkt Verfügung gegen Microsoft | heise online 

Die Preise für Lizenzen liegen mit 35€ auch über dem was man so auf ebay findet. Ist nur die Frage ob man da nicht auch noch zu viel Geld für das gleiche Zeug bezahlt.


----------



## drstoecker (7. März 2015)

*AW: Seriöse Quelle für Windows 7 Lizenz*

Ich würde dir empfehlen im Geschäft zu kaufen da haste kein Risiko. Für geübte ist es eine Kleinigkeit bei ebay und Co günstig und sicher einzukaufen, aber eben nicht für jedermann.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. März 2015)

*AW: Seriöse Quelle für Windows 7 Lizenz*

Letztlich bleibt wohl nur die Chance nach Ergebnissen zu googeln bzw. Bewertungen zu lesen. Da ich viel mit allem möglichen Zeugs handel kann ich dir sagen das Preise um 40 Taler für eine Lizenz durchaus legitim sind für bestimmte Versionen


----------



## yingtao (7. März 2015)

*AW: Seriöse Quelle für Windows 7 Lizenz*



sebi707 schrieb:


> Das wäre natürlich die beste Methode, ich weiß allerdings nicht ob mein Nachbar bereit ist 80€ für Windows 7 auszugeben. Gibts keine halbwegs verlässlichen Anbieter von bereits benutzen OEM Lizenzen von alten Firmen PCs oder sowas?



Die Lizenz ist an den PC gebunden auf dem sie installiert wurde. Gebrauchte Lizenzen sind keine legalen Lizenzen wenn man sie für einen anderen PC nutzen möchte. In den meisten Fällen kann man sie zwar über das Internet oder Telefon aktivieren aber das macht aus einer illegalen Lizenz nicht plötzlich eine legale. Um Windows legal zu benutzen muss man vor der Installation den AGB zustimmen und diese untersagen einem eine Lizenz auf einem anderen PC zu nutzen. Macht man es doch verstößt man gegen die AGB und Microsoft hat das Recht die Lizenz zu sperren.

Bei der ganzen Diskussion aktuell über gebrauchte Lizenzen wird viel verwechselt. Natürlich darf ich die gebrauchten Datenträger und Keys weiter verkaufen, nur die damit verbundene Lizenz ist ungültig. Bei dem Streit mit sofwarebilliger.de wurde fälschlicher weise behauptet die Datenträger wären gefälscht, es handelt sich dabei aber um gebrauchte original Datenträger. Unabhängig davon muss man aber die Lizenzen betrachten wo es in der Vergangenheit bereits kleinere Fälle gab die Microsoft oder auch andere Firmen gewonnen haben. Die Lizenz ist ein Nutzungsrecht und was man damit machen darf oder nicht wird über die AGB geregelt und wenn man gegen diese verstößt besteht die Gefahr das die Lizenz gesperrt wird. Ähnlich wie man in Onlinespielen gebannt wird wenn man cheatet oder wenn man eine Wohnung mietet wo man diese auch nicht einfach an dritte weitervermieten darf (ist aktuell ja auch ein großes Thema).


----------



## Decrypter (8. März 2015)

*AW: Seriöse Quelle für Windows 7 Lizenz*



sebi707 schrieb:


> Hat schonmal jemand Erfahrungen mit softwarebilliger.de gemacht? Vor einigen Jahren haben die sich ja mal ziemlich gegen Microsoft gewehrt um weiter verkaufen zu dürfen.
> 
> Softwarebilliger.de: Wir verkaufen keine Fälschungen! | heise online
> Softwarebilliger.de erwirkt Verfügung gegen Microsoft | heise online
> ...



Ich habe meine Windows 7 x64 Professional von dem Shop. Ist aber allerdings eine Refurbised Version von MS, welche einiges teurer gewesen ist, was auch so in der Artikel Beschreibung so angegeben war. Die Aktivierung funktionierte dann auch problemlos Online.
Wobei man aber auch sagen muß, das nicht alle Ebay Anbieter von Windows Lizenzen schwarze Schafe sind. Habe seinerzeit vor fast 3 Jahren eine Windows Vista Ultimate x64 dort für 16€ erwerben können, die bis heute auch problemlos läuft. Online Aktivierung funktionierte hier nicht, sodass eine telefonische Aktivierung nötig wurde, welche aber problemlos funktionierte und bis heute läuft die Installation auch problemlos.


----------



## onliner (8. März 2015)

*AW: Seriöse Quelle für Windows 7 Lizenz*

Hab schon mehrere Win7 Keys gekauft bei Softwarebilliger(.)de und mir aus der noch zusätzlich gelieferten DVD (DELL-DVD / oder HP ) eine eigene Win7 individual-DVD gebastelt. 
Die Aktivierungen gingen bisher problemlos.


----------



## Dr. med iziner (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: Seriöse Quelle für Windows 7 Lizenz*



yingtao schrieb:


> Die Lizenz ist an den PC gebunden auf dem sie installiert wurde. Gebrauchte Lizenzen sind keine legalen Lizenzen wenn man sie für einen anderen PC nutzen möchte. In den meisten Fällen kann man sie zwar über das Internet oder Telefon aktivieren aber das macht aus einer illegalen Lizenz nicht plötzlich eine legale. Um Windows legal zu benutzen muss man vor der Installation den AGB zustimmen und diese untersagen einem eine Lizenz auf einem anderen PC zu nutzen. Macht man es doch verstößt man gegen die AGB und Microsoft hat das Recht die Lizenz zu sperren.
> 
> Bei der ganzen Diskussion aktuell über gebrauchte Lizenzen wird viel verwechselt. Natürlich darf ich die gebrauchten Datenträger und Keys weiter verkaufen, nur die damit verbundene Lizenz ist ungültig. Bei dem Streit mit sofwarebilliger.de wurde fälschlicher weise behauptet die Datenträger wären gefälscht, es handelt sich dabei aber um gebrauchte original Datenträger. Unabhängig davon muss man aber die Lizenzen betrachten wo es in der Vergangenheit bereits kleinere Fälle gab die Microsoft oder auch andere Firmen gewonnen haben. Die Lizenz ist ein Nutzungsrecht und was man damit machen darf oder nicht wird über die AGB geregelt und wenn man gegen diese verstößt besteht die Gefahr das die Lizenz gesperrt wird. Ähnlich wie man in Onlinespielen gebannt wird wenn man cheatet oder wenn man eine Wohnung mietet wo man diese auch nicht einfach an dritte weitervermieten darf (ist aktuell ja auch ein großes Thema).


Soviel ich weiß, darf in Deutschland (und meines Wissens auch in der ganzen EU) eine Lizenz nicht an Hardware gebunden sein.


----------



## Freakless08 (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: Seriöse Quelle für Windows 7 Lizenz*

Sobald du einen neuen gekauften Key über die Hotline aktivieren musst, kannst du eigentlich davon ausgehen das der Key entweder gefälscht ist oder mehrmals verkauft wurde.
Die Keys werden nach einer bestimmten Anzahl an Aktivierungen in einem bestimmten Zeitraum nämlich für einige Monate auf Telefonaktivierung umgestellt. Nach einer gewissen Anzahl an Monaten kommt der Key dann wieder von der Liste runter und er lässt sich wieder ganz normal online aktivieren.
Also wenn du dir einen neuen Key kaufst und du direkt die Telefonaktivierung in Anspruch nehmen musst kannst du sicher sein das dein Key illegal ist.


----------



## Dr. med iziner (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Seriöse Quelle für Windows 7 Lizenz*

Wenn du ihn per Telefon aktivieren musst, war er wahrscheinlich schon mal in Gebrauch. Als ich mein MB, GraKa usw.  wechselte, musste ich meinen Key auch per Telefon "reaktivieren". Soweit ich noch weiß, dürfen 2-3 Komponenten getauscht werden. Wird diese Anzahl überschritten, muss der Key neu aktiviert werden.


----------



## sayerice (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Seriöse Quelle für Windows 7 Lizenz*

@Dr med iziner Das stimmt schon. Das habe ich bei extrem vielen Anbietern feststellen müssen.
Auf Windows 7 online gunstig kaufen - LizenzBilliger.de kannst du ebenfalls gebrauchte Software kaufen, aber die Aktivierung erfolgt tatsächlich direkt online. Habe bisher gute Erfahrung mit denen gemacht.
Mein Windows und Office klappte reibungslos.
Hoffe, ich konnte helfen.


----------



## iGameKudan (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Seriöse Quelle für Windows 7 Lizenz*

Fake oder Falschung: Das Experiment

Wer glaubt, für so wenig Geld an eine legale Lizenz von einem seriösem Händler zu kommen... Unter 20€ klingt sogar für Windows 7 extrem unglaubwürdig.


----------

